# Clarion,Calsonic and Yellow Hat GT500 GT-Rs, in their 2008 Livery



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Clarion,Calsonic and Yellow Hat GT500 GT-Rs - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club





























:flame:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That wouldn't be Jason P driving the yellow one would it?

Any info on their lap times Ben? Are they running the V8 NA or V6TT?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

ATCO said:


> That wouldn't be Jason P driving the yellow one would it?
> 
> Any info on their lap times Ben? Are they running the V8 NA or V6TT?


A NA V8 the VK45.

R35 Nissan GT-R GT500 Specifications:

Overall length mm 4800
Overall width mm 2000
Wheelbase mm 2720
Track width (Front) mm 1685
Track width (Rear) mm 1675
Weight kg 1100
Engine VK45DE Engine Displacement cc 4494
Max. Power ps Over 500
Max. Torque kgm Over 52
Clutch 5.5"Carbon triple plate
Transmission 6 Speed sequential (Transaxle)
Brakes (Front) Ventilated disc
Brakes (Rear) Ventilated disc
Suspension (Front) Double wishbone
Suspension (Rear) Double wishbone
Driven Wheels Rear (2WD)
Wheels (Front) 13.0J—18
Wheels (Rear) 13.0J—17
Tyres (Front) 330/40R18
Tyres (Rear) 330/45R17


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nismo colours were nicer, nice pics all the same.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Nismo colours were nicer, nice pics all the same.


I agree :thumbsup: But the yellow doesn't look bad  They need a white one


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

So what exactly do they share with the road cars, since they have different, engine, gearbox, wheels, tyres, brakes, bodyshell, interior and it's rwd.......?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yellow Hat being my favourite of the 3


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Guy said:


> So what exactly do they share with the road cars, since they have different, engine, gearbox, wheels, tyres, brakes, bodyshell, interior and it's rwd.......?


I believe the entire roof structure including the a, b, c pillars are retained. They run the transaxle setup from the roadcars, although I don't know if it's the same unit but with different internals. 

It looks like the rear portions with the afterburner lights are the same or nearly the same...


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

bonzelite said:


> I believe the entire roof structure including the a, b, c pillars are retained....


looks like the calsonic car has opted for a modified roof skin....


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Arn't these GT-R GT500 supose to be running on V6TT VR38 soon??


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> So what exactly do they share with the road cars, since they have different, engine, gearbox, wheels, tyres, brakes, bodyshell, interior and it's rwd.......?


The badge!LOL Kind of like how DTM works I guess, although they share even less as they use a carbon monocoque chassis. Nismo/Autech are already developing the VR38DETT engine and if all goes well it should be introduced mid-way through this season. So after that it will be more of a GTR


----------



## shin-nico (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello, very good pictures, I love the Calsonic version but I think that the Calsonic is better with wheels in white like the former version.


----------

